# I can't recognize myself in the mirror! Depersonalization?



## Lia of Wednesday (Sep 26, 2014)

*deleted*

.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

That kinda happens to me if I shave after having beard for some time, do you change your look like different hair or make up?


----------



## jthomp (Sep 25, 2015)

Well there are disorders where people have this chronically and permanently but otherwise they are fine. They recognize the facial shape but don't have a personal association to it... so a family member will look like a stranger even though the person with the disorder has their face memorized.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Lia of Wednesday said:


> I went into the bathroom today and while I was washing my hands I looked at myself in the mirror. Suddenly an odd sort of feeling crept over me and it felt as though I was looking at a stranger. It was like I was looking at someone who looked like me but isn't me. I don't know how to explain this sort of feeling expect that it is really disturbing. Logically, I knew it was me in the mirror but I felt sort of alien like. It felt strange that the person in the mirror was suppose to be me. I felt more like I was inhabiting the body but the body isn't the REAL me. Wow, this sounds really strange.
> 
> Anyway, I have had this feeling before. Sometimes it was with mirrors and sometimes I just have to start thinking existentially and then this weird feeling creeps on me. I say creep because it does sort of feel like I just remembered something that I had forgotten long ago.
> 
> Is this considered depersonalization? I only have the feeling sometimes and it goes away eventually when I start focusing on something else, but it seems to be happening more often. The first time I had this strange feeling was years ago. Should I be worried? Does this happen to anyone else?


Honestly, I have a genetic predisposition to derealization, as I see signs in relatives. But I think the thing that made it worse was violence when i was a kid. It forced me to retreat inside and become numb, and not be able to use my feelings the way other people naturally can. I too have difficulty "identifying" with the person I see in the mirror. I think it could be a symptom of some sort of PTSD.

It's like being a half step behind yourself in what you are doing. For me, I get brainfog and can't think straight. It puts me in a horrible depression, and actually, I am in the middle of a pretty strong episode right now.

If you would like to chat or PM, that would be great. I've been looking for people who experience this too, but it is rare.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

Lia of Wednesday said:


> Is this considered depersonalization? I only have the feeling sometimes and it goes away eventually when I start focusing on something else, but it seems to be happening more often. The first time I had this strange feeling was years ago. Should I be worried? Does this happen to anyone else?


Yes for depersonalization. Have you ever disassociated?


----------



## Abbeh (Jul 23, 2015)

I've felt this way before! I'm not entirely sure what depersonalize is, but my psychiatrist called it a psychotic episode. For about 5 days I wouldn't look in the mirror because I thought it was someone else living in there. I would recommend you talking to a doctor about this, it could get worse! =[


----------

